# ammo sale at Fin,Fur & Feather



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

got flyer in email......Fin, fur and Feather is having a "federal truckload sale". Some good deals with rebates on federal/american eagle ammo in most calibers. Today thru Saturday.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

what store ?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

JOE W said:


> what store ?


all of them I think. I go to the new Milan store myself. American eagle 9mm was like $.16/round after rebate.


----------

